# What is this hold called?



## Tiberius (Aug 30, 2010)

The opponent is on the back facing up and you are over him facing down. You spread your legs between his with your toes pointing outward, with your legs spreading his. I think its called grapevine in wrestling. What is it called in judo?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 30, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> The opponent is on the back facing up and you are over him facing down. You spread your legs between his with your toes pointing outward, with your legs spreading his. I think its called grapevine in wrestling. What is it called in judo?



Sexual assault.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sexual assault.


 

:lfao:


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 30, 2010)

Lulz maybe I described it wrong, here is a pic from wrestling.

http://www.wrestlingsbest.com/photos/zh67.jpg
Somebody who is very experienced in Judo used it, so I assumed it is part of judo.

Is this in judo? And what is it called?


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 30, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> Lulz maybe I described it wrong, here is a pic from wrestling.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingsbest.com/photos/zh67.jpg
> Somebody who is very experienced in Judo used it, so I assumed it is part of judo.
> ...


 
Yeah, that's not what I got from your description either. I was gonna go with rape, too. Not sure what this technique is called, sorry. Looks like some kind of knee lock though. Is that legal in wrestling?

/not a wrestler


----------



## Tanaka (Aug 30, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> Lulz maybe I described it wrong, here is a pic from wrestling.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingsbest.com/photos/zh67.jpg
> Somebody who is very experienced in Judo used it, so I assumed it is part of judo.
> ...



That is one of the ways to do Tate shiho gatame.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 30, 2010)

Well I think the pic looks exactly like what I described.

EDIT. Ah okay, now that I reviewed the pic, I see that your legs are on the outside of the opponents legs and the shins and ankels are between your opponents legs. Sorry I didnt have a good view when she did it.


----------



## Tanaka (Aug 30, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> Well I think the pic looks exactly like what I described.
> 
> EDIT. Ah okay, now that I reviewed the pic, I see that your legs are on the outside of the opponents legs and the shins and ankels are between your opponents legs. Sorry I didnt have a good view when she did it.


Yeah normally I will do that when I'm applying a choke from Tate Shiho Gatame


----------



## Steve (Aug 30, 2010)

BJJ, that's just full mount, which is basically what tate shiho gatame is.  Isn't it?  Not a hold per se, but more of a position.  While you can go for some chokes, such as the ezekial, it's more for maintaining control and maybe catching your breath.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> BJJ, that's just full mount, which is basically what tate shiho gatame is. Isn't it? Not a hold per se, but more of a position. While you can go for some chokes, such as the ezekial, it's more for maintaining control and maybe catching your breath.


 
We call it mount too and getting the legs 'tucked in' is getting your hooks in.


----------



## Tanaka (Aug 30, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> BJJ, that's just full mount, which is basically what tate shiho gatame is.  Isn't it?  Not a hold per se, but more of a position.  While you can go for some chokes, such as the ezekial, it's more for maintaining control and maybe catching your breath.


Yes, that's right.
Tate Shiho Gatame is normally referred to as "Full Mount" in english grappling.
It's considered a pin/hold


----------



## Tiberius (Sep 2, 2010)

So it is an official Judo technique.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Sep 9, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> So it is an official Judo technique.


 
Yes, it is. 

Tate shiho-gatame (&#32294;&#22235;&#26041;&#22266;&#12417 is in the official listing of techniques in the Kodokan judo syllabus

Classification of Waza Names from Kodokan.org

Scroll down to the Katame Waza section. It's in the Osaekomi sub-section.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dortiz (Nov 6, 2010)

Whats cool and specific about that one shown is that you are locking out both arms at the same time with arm bars. Graphic, but cool.


----------

